# Fishing Rockport



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got back from two days fishing at Rockport. Weather was good but water was a little muddy. I had trouble seeing the fish before they was the boat. Did manage to catch 10-12 each day. We were going for size over numbers and saw a lot of large(upper slot)fish. Including this one that is my personal best. 30''+.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice red!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice! On your own or with a guide?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

congrats on the personal best!


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice red on the fly.


----------

